# Anyone ride a Merckx Majestic Ti?



## saab2000

Hi Kids,

I have recently purchased a used Majestic Ti frameset and built it up, but have not had the chance to ride it - you know, 0 degree temps and snow put end to those thoughts.

Anyway, has anyone here had one? How do they compare with other Ti frames like Merlin or Seven or Moots? I know it is made by Litespeed, but supposedly has different geometry and different tube dimensions vs other Litespeeds. BTW, I have nothing against LS frames, just to make that clear.

I am wondering about stiffness and handling. 

Anyone have one? Just curious about what to expect.


----------



## SteveD

*I ride a 1999 Merckx Ti AX*

The Ax is similar to the Majestic. The geometry was perfect for me in that the top tube is relatively short. I ride a 60 c-c, and the TT is 58 cm. 

As for stiffness, I've never ever had a problem with the Merckx. My last bike was a Lemon Alpe de Huez (steel) and it suffered from chain rub on steep climbs due to the flex in the bottom bracket.

As for the cold? I rode my Merckx 25 miles yesterday in the snow. What are you waiting for... ;-)


----------



## foggypeake

*Merckx Majestic*

While I must admit that I am partial to titanium (or even Italian steel), I can say that my Merckx Majestic is the best bike that I've ever owned. I've ridden Litespeed, Colnago, Scapin, Giordana, and Novara. I thought that I had reached cycling nirvana when I bought my Litespeed Classic, but due to an idiotic driver, I had to replace it. Initially I was going to get another Litespeed, but the Merckx was about the same price and I was attracted to the Merckx reputation. 

I had some difficulties fitting myself on the bike initially (I tried to mimic my position on the Litespeed, but its a totally different geometry.), but once I got my position "dialed in", I am reluctant to ride anything else. For what its worth, I feel that I am able to deliver more power through the pedal stroke (I'm not sure if this is imagined or real, as I don't have a power meter.).

The bike handles fantastically, and its plenty stiff. Overall, its a magnificent machine and you made a great choice.


----------



## tarwheel2

*Merckx ti*

I also own a Merckx AX, the predecessor to the Majestic. It is essentially the same frame, fitted for a threaded stem and a few other differences. I bought the AX after owning a Corsa .01, so I knew the sizing and geometry would fit me well. Both frames are size 57 and they handle nearly identical. The Corsa does have a chrome steel fork, and is stiffer in the front. The AX has a Serotta carbon fork and is a little smoother on rough pavement. However, the rear stays seem stiffer on the AX, and I'll notice jolts to my rear end and back more if I hit a pothole. Both frames have the same handling feel on winding roads, corners, etc. What I like about Merckx frames is their "neutral" handling. They don't handle too quick or too slow and track very straight. I can take my hands off the bars and peddle indefinitely without the bike veering to one side or the other, and I don't have the greatest balance. The finish and welds on my AX frame are very well done, in the manner of most Litespeed frames. I expect to ride this frame for many years.


----------



## IGotNuthin'

*Merckx Majestic*

I've got one. It's the best all-around high performance road machine I've ever owned.


----------



## saab2000

Here it is. I rode it all last year. The bike fits nicely, but I am not wild about the feel of the titanium. Seems a bit wooden. Also, the fork is flexy. It will be replaced with a Reynolds Ouzo Pro.

Right now it is set up with a Record seatpost and a Flite. Weighs about 17-18 lbs. Nice ride.


----------



## zoikz

*Majestic review*

I've been riding an Elite (db alum) for the last four years. As luck would have it a friend gave me a Majestic he bought at a swap and never built due to a back injury. Both bikes were built with Dura-Ace 9sp with Ksyrium wheels and have the cockpits identically set up. 
Majestic is a high milage, comfortable and predictable bike. But loses big time in the acceleration and climbing catagory. If racing or climbing are priorities the Majestic falls way short. Also being built by Litespeed saps it of a lot of the mystique of it being an eddy. 
I'll prob never get rid of it though. It is really great at laying down big miles. Plus the frame never shows any wear. When I got it, I stripped off the decals, got replacements from Gita sports, threw some clearcoat on it and it looks like it just came off the showroom.


----------



## incahoots

I have ridden the Majestic since 2001. I have really gotten comfortable with the geometry. I may eventually replace the components but I'll keep the frame. I'm going to ride it until someone steals it. The stickers however are the worst. I have ordered a set from Gita but all they have are the small lettered Merckx logo in white or black. Maybe I'll leave it naked ...


----------

